# PostgreSQL db



## tuti (19. Feb 2007)

hallo,

braucht man eigentlich für eine PostgreSQL datenbank einen Server? oder funktioniert die so wie Access?
und welche DB  ist den am besten für Java geeignet? mySql? oder PostgreSQL ?

danke


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2007)

Seltsame Frage, bedeutet RDBMS doch Relational DataBase Management SERVER.

Es gibt auch keine "für Java am besten geeignete DB", sondern nur RDBMS, deren Einsatz im gesamten Kontext am sinnvollsten ist. So lange du kaum oder gar keine Erfahrung und Ahnung hast, ist eine so gut wie die andere


----------



## me1357 (19. Feb 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Seltsame Frage, bedeutet RDBMS doch Relational DataBase Management SERVER.


War das jetzt als Witz gemeint und ich versteh es nur nicht? ???:L 
RDBMS steht immer noch für relational database management system.
Naja, wie auch immer, für PostgreSQL braucht man einen Server.


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2007)

Halb halb 

RDMBS *sind* Server, vond aher ist schon die Frage falsch. Mehr Infos gibts in 1001 Einsteiger-Tutorials sowohl zu MySQL, als auch zu PostgreSQL, als auch zu Oracle, als auch zu IBM UDB, als auch zu ....

Einfach mal in Ruhe die offizeillen Webseiten besuchen und schmökern.


----------



## loogi (20. Feb 2007)

wie ist des eigentlich mit der Access Datenbank, die hab ich ja öfters mal genutzt, da brauchte ich aber kein Server!!

Und wenn ich mySql benutzen möchte, kann ich das irgenwie mit dem Tomcat server benutzen, oder brauch man da einen extra Server??

danke


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2007)

loogi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie ist des eigentlich mit der Access Datenbank, die hab ich ja öfters mal genutzt, da brauchte ich aber kein Server!!



Was aus dem Hause Microsoft kommt ist oft anders und selten besser. Acess ist als Desktop-Single-User-Datenbank für Mausschubser entworfen worden. Für "richtige" Datenbankanwendungen hat MS ja auch noch das SQL Server Pferd im Stall stehen.



> Und wenn ich mySql benutzen möchte, kann ich das irgenwie mit dem Tomcat server benutzen, oder brauch man da einen extra Server??



Du warst nicht artig und hast dich auf den Webseiten noch nicht mit den diversen Datenbanksystemen befasst! 

Wenn du dir MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, SQL Server, IBM UDB, Informix, Firebird, ... installierst, dann sind das Datenbankserver.


----------

